# .



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Kismet! Fx you get your birthday wish! :cake: Can you put me down for 11/11? 

Cheers to November!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i guess ill take the 29th
thanks and dust to us all!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I be put down for the 17th please. Thank you and good luck,hope this is a lucky month for us all x


----------



## La Bergere

I'll be testing on 16th if AF hasn't bitten me on the bum by then!
Hi November ladies!!


----------



## smallhelen

Could you put me down for the 11th aswell please? Fxd for everyone this month!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Dylis

:dust::dust:Kismet could I have the 27th please


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Blythe

Hi kismet could you put me down for nov 20th please? X


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Honey, As you know I wont be testing this month but wanted to show my support.

Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust to you all. XXX


----------



## Atlmommy37

Can I have the seventh please.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## morasmum

Hi kismet, can you put me down for the 19th?
Baby dust to us all


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Kat S

Can you put me down for November 6th? Thank you!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Cala

Hey ladies.... just posted in the Intro Thread, then came over here.

This is a cute topic :) Good luck to all of you!!!!

I'm to test on Nov 1st :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## sowanted

Hi ladies.

Saga continues here in sowanted-land. With no ovulation this past month, Aunt Flo symptoms present the last four days (yet no sign of her arrival), and negative pregnancy tests the past two mornings, hard to say WHEN in November I'll be testing (or, ahem, doing anything else related to this baby mularkey!).

Put me down for Nov 24th (but may need to revise).

PS. I'll be going in to doctor's office on Day 21 to give blood samples for tests to see what's going on with my cycle...still wacked after miscarriage Easter weekend (progesterone, lh, fsh, testosterone, full blood count, thyroid). Here's hoping a bit of birth control pills will reset clock and I can be pregnant again as easily as I did the first time. Do reckon I may have a progesterone problem though...let's see what the tests say.


----------



## More4mom

Can you add me for Nov. 10th? 

Prayers for tons and tons of BPF's!!! So we can all be hot-in-the-summer and pregnant together!!!


----------



## starbaby

May I have the 4th please? :) x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sowanted ~ :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## greenjelly

Bonnie1990 said:


> i guess ill take the 29th
> thanks and dust to us all!

How was your 40th Bonnie? :cake:


----------



## NR3

Hello ladies,

I'm NTNP, I'm to test on 15th eventually. 
Will try on purpose from November, but decided to join you a month earlier.:hugs: 

Good luck!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## luckylecky

Hi, could you put me down for the 24th please :flower:


----------



## Cala

Kismet thanks for adding me but I'm out.... AF showed up this morning... the b*tch. (LOL) 

Bring on November! Stayin' positive :)


----------



## Ceilani

Hi Kismet! Can you put me down for Nov 21? Thank you!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Kismet/ladies...skipped last month on the testing thread, and am waiting on AF after a 2nd MC at 6 weeks so no idea when she will arrive to decide when I'll test in Nov (assuming I can that is!) so just want to wish you all lots of :dust: and will pop by when I have a date.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Can you put me down for the 24th? Thanks!


----------



## anorak

Ia m with you all on this one! Due to OV on the 8th November. Will be a nice little Christmas prezzie! :dust: to you all!


----------



## anorak

Sorry, forgot to say I will be testing on the 21st!


----------



## Eve2012

Hi, this is my first post. I've been reading and lurking for a couple of months now.

Would you put me down for November 4th? My birthday is on November 8th and getting a BFP for my 39th birthday would be awesome.

This is my third cycle TTC.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ! Could you please put me downfor the second. Hope we get lots of bfp. : )


----------



## Eve2012

Thank you Kismet :)


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## dove830

Good luck ladies....I'm still hanging in there, in the October thread....couple more days to go....


----------



## stickybean4

Thanks Kismet!


----------



## grace10209

Hi 
Can you add me too? I am officially in the 2ww and will be testing *Nov 13*. I actually have a blood test scheduled that day at RE office. Not sure if i'll test at home before then or not :wacko:

Thanks and good luck everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MirandaH

Can you please put me down for the 12th of November. Good luck to everyone! Hoping there are lots and lots of BFPs!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MirandaH

Kismet said:


> MirandaH: Done! :D :dust:

Thank you Kismet! Good luck and Babydust to you!


----------



## dove830

Kismet said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies....I'm still hanging in there, in the October thread....couple more days to go....
> 
> It looks like you won't need to hang out here! Congratulations, Dove! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can you add me too? I am officially in the 2ww and will be testing *Nov 13*. I actually have a blood test scheduled that day at RE office. Not sure if i'll test at home before then or not :wacko:
> 
> Thanks and good luck everyone!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Done! I hope you get your rainbow baby this month. :dust: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I was going to test on the 31st, but just couldn't wait:) STICK BEAN STICK!

Good luck ladies, I have a feeling this will be a lucky thread!


----------



## goddess25

Not hopeful this month as I think I missed the boat a bit with my timing, but can you please pop me in for the 13th November..cheers chica.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## sandrac

Hi all I'm not due my period until nov 2nd but couldnt wait and just tested today with first response and digital clear blue and got my bfp! So happy, been trying for 8 months and its my 40th birthday in November so a lovely early birthday present!


----------



## Blythe

Lovely news...congratulations x x H&H 9 months x x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## NR3

Congratulations, sandrac! H&H pregnancy!


Girls, do you all give the expected date of AF for this thread? I gave a later date, because I don't want to test earlier, but I'm not sure that I'll be able to wait that long. 
On the other side, as we did not really try /exept for the last 2 days of supposed O, but TMO it was too late/, maybe it's better to wait.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## smallhelen

NR3, my AF is due on 8/11, but going to try waiting until 11/11 before testing...not sure it'll be easy to hold off! :)


----------



## Ceilani

Sandrac that is wonderful news!! Congratulations!


----------



## Cala

Actually you could put me down for the 28th :) Thanks!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## La Bergere

sandrac said:


> Hi all I'm not due my period until nov 2nd but couldnt wait and just tested today with first response and digital clear blue and got my bfp! So happy, been trying for 8 months and its my 40th birthday in November so a lovely early birthday present!


Woooohooooooo! Congratulations! xxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BbWishin

Can you add me for the 19th? Last IUI this Sunday 11/4 before moving to IVF. And to add to it my bday is 11/24! Hoping I get what I want for my bday!


----------



## 2blue lines

If all goes well this month I will test on 28th

Good luck !!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Eve2012

I'm going to wait until Monday, November 5th to test as hard as that will be. I'll be one day past the date that AF is due then.

I work at a public art sale tomorrow (Nov. 4th) and don't want a BFN to make me down for the day or a BFP to make me too excited to be able to concentrate and work. Also the last two months that I tested on the day AF was due AF showed her face later that day. I figure if I wait 24 hours before testing I'll know.

Testing on Monday morning will be better as I'll be home in the studio working.

Could you change my date to Nov. 5th Kismet?

And congrats sandrac on the BFP!


----------



## 2blue lines

sandrac said:


> Hi all I'm not due my period until nov 2nd but couldnt wait and just tested today with first response and digital clear blue and got my bfp! So happy, been trying for 8 months and its my 40th birthday in November so a lovely early birthday present!

Yes!!!!! That's awesome!!! I'm 40 & it gives me encouragement 
Here's to a h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## dove830

Sandrac-awesome news!! Congratulations! Does that make your EDD July 12th? I'm the 11th;) :) Yay for BFP's!!!


----------



## goddess25

Yesss Congratulations Sandrac...fingers crossed that this is a record breaking BFP month..:)


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Sorry for the late update


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Sorry for the late update. I tested on Friday a bfn. Af is due today, no sign pod her yet though. Congrats sandrac


----------



## Bonnie1990

greenjelly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> i guess ill take the 29th
> thanks and dust to us all!
> 
> How was your 40th Bonnie? :cake:Click to expand...

thanks greenjelly-it was wonderful. DB spoiled me rotten and i had a wonderful fancy dinner at the famous Culinary Institute of America. :cloud9::cloud9:

Sandrac-congrats!

Sorry to the ladies who have caught the :witch:

mine showed yesterday but was expected as last cycle was a total miss. hoping for better timing this month!

:dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## stickybean4

Thanks kidney


----------



## smallhelen

I'm out this month. AF has turned up four days early :( Wish my cycle would sort itself out. I'm going to start on COQ10 as soon as I can get my hands on some.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## La Bergere

smallhelen said:


> I'm out this month. AF has turned up four days early :( Wish my cycle would sort itself out. I'm going to start on COQ10 as soon as I can get my hands on some.
> Good luck to everyone else!

Aww crap smallhelen - you were going to be my buddy!!
We'll start again next month! :hugs:


----------



## starbaby

Well i'm out for this month too ladies, af got me overnight, least I only wasted One cheapie test this time as she was only a day late. Congrats to the Lucky bfp's this month and for those that are out of the game for nov, big hugs and hopefully see you on the dec testing thread :) xxx


----------



## Eve2012

AF got me in late yesterday evening on the 4th which is the day she was expected. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Eve2012

Kismet&#8230; I'll be TTC this month again too. I have a 26 day cycle so I can test on November 30th. 

Really hoping to not have two AF's in one month and a BFP for the end of the month.

I could I be out down for testing on the 30th? Thank you :)


----------



## sandrac

dove830 said:


> Sandrac-awesome news!! Congratulations! Does that make your EDD July 12th? I'm the 11th;) :) Yay for BFP's!!!

Ah thank you, congratulations to you too! So exciting isn't it still can't quite believe it yet though! Yes my EDD is 12th July.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## stickybean4

Well she appeared. Af got me. Let's go for a early Christmas present in December.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## sandrac

Congratulations dove830! Yes Edd is 12th July, so exciting!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Kismet. :witch: decided to make an appearance here. I've already started singing "All I want for Christmas is my B-F-P!". :xmas10:

:dust: to those in or nearing the TWW!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## La Bergere

I think AF is going to get me too! :o(
Started spotting a tiny bit this morning....


----------



## NR3

Hi ladies!

I spent some time looking at first pages of previous 12 monthly threads and there is good news: more than 17% success per month in average! The worst month had 7% and the best one had 26% BFP! :happydance:
I know it's not serious statistics but since it is somehow reassuring I decided to share with you.

Good luck!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes. I will have to calculate last months tonight. I was waiting on a few stragglers but I guess I'll wrap it up.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

There isn't a procedure. Some do some don't. 
I like to do the succes percentages because I'm a geek like that :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Usually the end but I guess it would be good on the first page too!


----------



## twinkletots

Hi, 
I am new but can I take 26th please? Trying to conceive number 2 after 2 miscarriages.
Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Thanks kismet!
Who's next for testing?! Ovulation coming up soon for me so need to get busy!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## goddess25

I love the geekiness stat at the end too...


----------



## Atlmommy37

I'm out :witch: got me late. Had my hopes all up,so on to next month.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! 
Can I join? We have been trying for #1 for 16 cycles. This is our second cycle post polypectomy...
Kismet I will be testing the same day as you! Can I be added to the 18th please?
Thanks!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Aww gutted for you atlmommy :nope: You can't help getting your hopes up then ruined by nasty witch.
Hoping it's a christmas BFP for you :hugs::dust:


----------



## NR3

I'm out for this month. Surprisingly I feel relieved. :wacko: 
It'd have been too fast and too easy, it couldn't feel right. 

From now on I'm officially trying to conceive.

For the stats - I didn't know there could be a wrap at the end of threads :dohh: I counted them myself. :laugh2:


----------



## BbWishin

Sorry NR3 that the :witch: got you. Here's to hoping you get a wonderful christmas surprise!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## La Bergere

15 dpo. No AF. My spotting has stopped.
I wish the witch would just turn up now. She's teasing me! I know she's on her way!
BFN on internet cheapie this morning.... BLAH!

I have my fingers crossed for all the ladies still in the game!!
:flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## More4mom

Thought I'd better check-in. Tested BFN on Friday, Nov. 9 - totally gutted! Except, still no AF. Could be that I O'd later than I thought, could be that I've lost my marbles. :blush: Not sure what's going on. I have an appt with Gyn tomorrow. If no AF, I will ask for bloods. 

Limbo land continues for me... :wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## goddess25

Hello ladies...

wanted to let you know that I got my BFP on Monday...hoping that more of you can join me this month.

Thanks for all your support and thanks kismet for doing a great job maintaining the thread


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats goddess!!! How are you feeling? Any tips for the rest of us hoping to get a positive? Or is it just a case of bd til you drop?!
Such good news, thanks for sharing


----------



## NR3

Congratulations goddess25! Great news! H&H 9 months!
For how long have you been trying?


----------



## La Bergere

Congrats Goddess!!:happydance:

I'm 17 dpo - still no sign of AF and a BFn today ona proper test. My body is irritating me! I hope AF turns up by the weekend so I can have a glass of Vino to sulk into!! She's never been this late...:shrug::growlmad:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats goddess!!


----------



## BbWishin

Yeah Goddess!! Wishing a H&H 9 months!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## moondust7

Congrats on the BFP's!!

Kismet - so sorry for AF. Lots of babydust for you for December! I really wish I could join this thread since you're hosting it!! I'm still waiting for the post-m/c AF to show up (hopefully this weekend) and then I think I'll be skipping next cycle, so I won't be testing til January. Sigh. Still exciting to see those +35 BFPs come in though!


----------



## BbWishin

So sorry Kismet :hugs: I am hoping you get to have a christmas surprise!


----------



## moondust7

Kismet - just edited my previous post. Hugs to you.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: kismet


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

So sorry Kismet. It's just so disappointing isn't it?
Christmas beans for all the Nov BFN's please x


----------



## goddess25

Really sorry to hear that Kismet.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## sandrac

Congratulations goddess on your :bfp::happydance:!!


----------



## MommeeLise

Like this page, can you put me down for the 29th?


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

:witch: due today but so far no sign! Not sure if we did enough to catch the eggy this month as I was sick during my fertile period with a 24hr bug although we managed :sex: a good few times a few days before and then the day I Ov'd so fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> :witch: due today but so far no sign! Not sure if we did enough to catch the eggy this month as I was sick during my fertile period with a 24hr bug although we managed :sex: a good few times a few days before and then the day I Ov'd so fingers crossed for me please!

fxd mama duck!


----------



## twinkletots

When you gonna test mama duck?! Hope you get two lines, can't wait to hear


----------



## Mama Duck

twinkletots said:


> When you gonna test mama duck?! Hope you get two lines, can't wait to hear

No tests in the house and no funds available to buy any. Will update either way! My guess is that the :witch: will make her unwanted appearance.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

:af: The wait goes on!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! No AF but bfn on an ic...still waiting...I think she's gonna be here tomorrow...
Long cycles drive me crazy....


----------



## twinkletots

It's looking seriously promising mama duck!! There's still hope brassy!


----------



## Ceilani

Good luck mama duck!! /crosses fingers for no AF!


----------



## anorak

Girls! I tested early!!!!!! 


Very cautious though! 

https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7896/babystead.jpg


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats anorak!!! How early you test?!


----------



## 2ndtry04

Hi everybody, can I join?

I'm 35 and ttc no2 (no1 have 9 yrs, so it's like i never done it, i forgot everything)....I'm 6dpo today, AF not expecting on 27th....


and congrats to all bfp's this month :)


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Hi 2nd try, you are nearly same af date as me. No doubt I will test early tho! You symptom spotting?! Tummy cramps started for me today and can't stop eating!!


----------



## FireBaby

Congratulations Anorak!!!
That's wonderful news!!! :) :)

Did you BD on the day of your +OPK this month or the day after?:)

Sending you loads of pink sticky vibes.


----------



## anorak

twinkletots said:


> Congrats anorak!!! How early you test?!

Thank you!!! I am DPO today and I tested this morning with a First Response! :thumbup:


----------



## anorak

FireBaby said:


> Congratulations Anorak!!!
> That's wonderful news!!! :) :)
> 
> Did you BD on the day of your +OPK this month or the day after?:)
> 
> Sending you loads of pink sticky vibes.

Hi! Thank you! I BD'd every day!!!! I BD'd up to my +OPK and Bd'd for about 5 days afterwards! Actually, we never stopped....:blush:

We have a very active sex life (which is good) and we have still been at it now! I just advise to get at it everyday you possibly can! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mama Duck

anorak said:


> Girls! I tested early!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Very cautious though!
> 
> https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7896/babystead.jpg

:happydance: Excellent!


----------



## anorak

Thank you Mama Duck. This will be my first! And :dust: to you! x


----------



## 2ndtry04

twinkletots said:


> Hi 2nd try, you are nearly same af date as me. No doubt I will test early tho! You symptom spotting?! Tummy cramps started for me today and can't stop eating!!

I have temp drop today, and I was so so hot last night....
and have terrible backache whole day today, sore nipples for a few days and sort of large breasts.....

I'll try to wait until 22nd to start testing (i know i should wait till AF due, but i know myself, i will do it earlier :winkwink:)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats anaorak! Pray its a sticky one for you'


----------



## Mama Duck

December thread up & running ladies :flower:


----------



## MommeeLise

Aww Congrats Anorak!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: How many DPO did you say you were? Test showed very clear:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us ladies


----------



## anorak

MommeeLise said:


> Aww Congrats Anorak!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: How many DPO did you say you were? Test showed very clear:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us ladies

Hey, I was only 9 DPO today! I might have miscalculated, but I have been charting like a trouper this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## anorak

Bonnie1990 said:


> Congrats anaorak! Pray its a sticky one for you'

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## anorak

:dust: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## twinkletots

Congrats mamaduck!! I knew it was looking good for you :happydance:
That is a great looking line,
The BFP's are flowing thick and fast now
:dust:


----------



## twinkletots

Sorry mamaduck, I just realised you reposted Anorak's BFP and it wasn't your BFP :wacko:
Any sign of AF for you yet?


----------



## Quisty

Congrats anorak! That is a beautiful BFP for 9 dpo. It will be a sticky one for you!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

twinkletots said:


> Sorry mamaduck, I just realised you reposted Anorak's BFP and it wasn't your BFP :wacko:
> Any sign of AF for you yet?

Lmfao it's ok :haha: :witch: arrived in full attack mode this morning. December :bfp: here I come!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Aww crap mama duck. I was really hoping for you! Hugs!


----------



## morasmum

I am out, AF took forever, so on to the next month. I hope i don't see any of you there


----------



## Bonnie1990

morasmum said:


> I am out, AF took forever, so on to the next month. I hope i don't see any of you there

:hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

morasmum said:


> I am out, AF took forever, so on to the next month. I hope i don't see any of you there

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hugsbear6hy.gif


----------



## twinkletots

Damn that witch, sorry to hear she got a couple of you ladies.
Christmas bfp's would be the best pressie ever. Keep happy and hopeful and above all bd til you can't walk any more!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Damn that witch, sorry to hear she got a couple of you ladies.
Christmas bfp's would be the best pressie ever. Keep happy and hopeful and above all bd til you can't walk any more!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! AF got me today, so I'm off. On to cycle 17 and first clomid cycle.
Congrats to all the bfps...
Hope all of us got by AF to get our bfps before Christmas!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Ceilani

Well, BFN but no AF yet....still holding out hope! Temps are still high, and I had what I'm thinking (re: hoping) might have been implantation spotting on 10 DPO. I normally don't spot at all before AF and this was very light pink, lasted about an hour. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Mama Duck

brassy said:


> Hello ladies! AF got me today, so I'm off. On to cycle 17 and first clomid cycle.
> Congrats to all the bfps...
> Hope all of us got by AF to get our bfps before Christmas!

:hugs: Brassy,sorry to hear you got an unwanted visitor. Come join those of us on the December testing thread - we'd love to have you on there :flower:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...cial-december-testing-thread-all-welcome.html


----------



## twinkletots

Always hope Ceilani until witch rears her ugly head!

I have been feeling very crampy and have a feeling I may be joining that December thread. Not giving up yet though!


----------



## Mama Duck

twinkletots said:


> Always hope Ceilani until witch rears her ugly head!
> 
> I have been feeling very crampy and have a feeling I may be joining that December thread. Not giving up yet though!

Glad you are staying positive! You know where we are if you want to join - always room for more members :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtry04

hi there all.....
weepy today even more.....cried almost whole morning....so taking a break from work until i put myself together....if its not pregnancy than what is it with me?? i have never been so emotional!

8dpo today.....wanna test so much tomorrow....but i have to be stroooooonnnnnng!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Blythe

Bfn for me.....good luck ladies x x


----------



## Mama Duck

Blythe said:


> Bfn for me.....good luck ladies x x

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

She was late, but the witch still got me this morning. Heading over to the December boards (go go Christmas present!), and wishing LOTS of dust to the ladies still here!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Dylis

Happy birthday kismet

View attachment 519363


----------



## Bonnie1990

Happy birthday kismet!
Hugs to all the witches


----------



## Eve2012

Happy Birthday Kismet!


----------



## Blythe

Kismet said:


> Aw, that sucks Ceilani! :hugs:
> 
> Blythe: has AF come? As you know, it's not over until it's over. ;)
> 
> Okay, ladies! Today is my birthday and I'd like nothing better than to put a ton of :bfp: emoticons on our front page. Who's going to help make that happen? :D

Not yet...but it will tomorrow. It's defo over for me this month. I'm going to try my hardest not to obsess next cycle as after nearly two years of this I'm exhausted. I have just brought a juicer off eBay and I'm going to have a juice fast....to try and reset my body. Last couple of years I've let myself go so time to get back in shape....if I can achieve something positive with my body before Christmas that will make me happy! A massive big happy birthday to you.....I always see your posts on bnb and you are a lovely person...x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Happy birthday kismet! Another year older and wiser.
So sorry to hear about the dreaded witch ladies. I really think its gonna be a Christmas bfp extravaganza.
I am super crampy so pretty convinced af will be arriving bang on cue Monday morning. Still a tiny ray of hope tho so clinging on to it


----------



## 2ndtry04

happy birthday kismet!

10dpo today and bfn, still too early i hope....
AF due Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## twinkletots

Same for me 2nd try. Fingers crossed


----------



## sandrac

Congratulations anorak wonderful news!!!! :-D


----------



## MommeeLise

Kismet said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes! :hugs: Of course, what I really want today is :bfp: announcements from all of you who are left to report this month. ;)
> 
> Blythe: I'm sorry. :hugs: I think the juice fast is a great idea. I've let myself go a bit as well and am thinking of ways to pull myself together. Onward to Christmas BFPs! :hugs:

Happy belated birthday Kismet


----------



## Quisty

I have not put myself down on these testing threads for a couple of months now because I have found my whole situation overwhelming. My testing date is 29/11/2012. Can someone please put me down for a BFP? After losing our precious little Claire in January we finally have a BFP. I so hope it sticks. Can you believe we were about to start IVF this week? We had the counseling session yesterday and the final appt with the nurse is scheduled for Monday!?!?!?! I am simply overjoyed. I am 39 and DH and I have been doing acupuncture which I think was an important factor in making my cycle perfect and giving me great CM. Also, this was the first month in which we both eliminated alcohol completely. We rather do like our wine. Finally, this was the first month DH was not working nightshift during the week of ovulation. A lack of sleep severely impacts him.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Quisty said:


> I have not put myself down on these testing threads for a couple of months now because I have found my whole situation overwhelming. My testing date is 29/11/2012. Can someone please put me down for a BFP? After losing our precious little Claire in January we finally have a BFP. I so hope it sticks. Can you believe we were about to start IVF this week? We had the counseling session yesterday and the final appt with the nurse is scheduled for Monday!?!?!?! I am simply overjoyed. I am 39 and DH and I have been doing acupuncture which I think was an important factor in making my cycle perfect and giving me great CM. Also, this was the first month in which we both eliminated alcohol completely. We rather do like our wine. Finally, this was the first month DH was not working nightshift during the week of ovulation. A lack of sleep severely impacts him.

wow-massive congrats!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MommeeLise

Quisty said:


> I have not put myself down on these testing threads for a couple of months now because I have found my whole situation overwhelming. My testing date is 29/11/2012. Can someone please put me down for a BFP? After losing our precious little Claire in January we finally have a BFP. I so hope it sticks. Can you believe we were about to start IVF this week? We had the counseling session yesterday and the final appt with the nurse is scheduled for Monday!?!?!?!  I am simply overjoyed. I am 39 and DH and I have been doing acupuncture which I think was an important factor in making my cycle perfect and giving me great CM. Also, this was the first month in which we both eliminated alcohol completely. We rather do like our wine. Finally, this was the first month DH was not working nightshift during the week of ovulation. A lack of sleep severely impacts him.

Aww congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:, how many dpo were you. AF for me is suppose to be 11/29 but I was afraid to test this early.


----------



## Quisty

Thanks for all your well wishes. I am either 9 or 10 DPO so it is quite early. I usually get a BFP by 10 DPO. Good luck to everyone waiting for that second line.


----------



## twinkletots

:bfp: so happy! But still super wary as my last two losses have made me sure the same will happen again.
Trying to stay positive though.
:dust::dust::dust: to the rest of you ladies still waiting


----------



## Quisty

Congratulations Twinketots. How many DPO are you? BTW, your DD was born about 1 month before my DS.


----------



## MommeeLise

Congrats twinkletots!!!


----------



## smallhelen

Congratulations twinkletots! :happydance: Keep thinking positive, and I hope some of your good luck rubs off on the rest of us! :)


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congrats to all the BFP's out there. I'm out for this month, I have a BFN and am expecting the witch on Monday.

Good luck to all!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## goddess25

Very pleased to see some more BFPS coming in. Hope we get some more.


----------



## luckylecky

Congrats to you ladies with the BFPs! A H&H 9 months to you all.

AFM I'm out, on to next month.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

:thumbup: to the :bfp: and :growlmad: to all the :witch:

Come & join the December thread - we'd love to see you there!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...cial-december-testing-thread-all-welcome.html


----------



## Dylis

Kismet I'm out and off to dec 

Congrats to all the BFP:happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MommeeLise

Morning ladies, got my :bfp: this morning:happydance: 12dpo. Had 2 faint postitives yesterday and bfn Sat at 10dpo, so it's crazy how much a day makes, so hang in there ladies:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Quisty

Congrats mommee lise! That's fabulous news. I have been wondering about you. I think we are both due on the same day.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats!


----------



## BbWishin

Sorry I have been MIA away for the holiday. Congratulations to all the BFPs and :hugs: to all those that were visited by the :witch: .The :witch: got me on Thanksgiving :( On to injections and IUI in December fxd for an awesome xmas present!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes it has. I had to go searching for it yesterday thinking I must have unsubscribed.:haha:

Pretty sure I'm out. Temp dropped this am.


----------



## twinkletots

I have still been keeping my eye on it to see if any more bfps..last day of testing, where are you ladies?! We need another one to top off the month of November


----------



## 2blue lines

I'm out witch got me Weds! Right on schedule we are now stoping treatment with the RE we've spent over $5k and now 4 attempts with IUI. My Re says in our situation an IVF is what's going to give us a chance. Ill try & see if we can swing it financially. I wish the success rates were higher than they are for someone my age. I sometimes see ladies have to do two cycles of IVF & that's just too expensive. I feel lucky to have been given the chance to find out what was wrong. As we never knew & couldn't afford to go to a doc. But with my new job this year came good insurance & some coverage for an RE. 

It's onto Au natural & see what happens I will stay connected & still temp & test. You just never know. 

Good luck to everyone & keep on trying as all it takes is just one try!


----------



## Eve2012

I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. However, AF has not shown yet and I'm normally 26 days exactly. She is due today. I usually begin spotting the day she is due and then flowing heavy a few hours later. No sign of her yet. I'll be retesting tomorrow if she doesn't show today.

In any event I have started the ball rolling with my GP who got me into see a gynecologist in January 2013 to begin any necessary testing.

Good luck to everyone. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## goddess25

Kismet you probably want to take my BFP off your stats...


----------



## Bonnie1990

goddess25 said:


> Kismet you probably want to take my BFP off your stats...

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Eve2012

So sorry goddess25.

I have not retested yet as workload took hold of me over the last two days. I'm heading out shortly to buy a test as I'm now two days late. If I go by my longest cycle which would be 29 days I'd be starting AF tomorrow. I've only had one cycle that was that long over the last year. My average is 26 days or less.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## twinkletots

Good luck eve!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Out. Cya in December


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: Bonnie xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Eve2012

I'm out. Heavy AF began in the middle of the night. 

I hope we all get our BFP's this coming cycle for Christmas or New Year's.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## NR3

Congratulations anorak, Quisty, twinkletots and MommeeLise!:flower::flower::flower::flower:
Happy and healthy pregnancy to each of you!


I'm sorry, goddess25. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------

